# Nesting



## ndfarmboy (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey Guys and Gals,
Went out today and tried to put some anhydrous on some fields. Still some frozen spots but saw some hen pheasants along the field ends that have some holes dug and sitting on them. Are they starting to lay already? Kind of early isn't it?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I would guess it is a bit early for nesting, but it is the banana belt of ND out there 

My guess is that they were dusting.

Have you checked out the new access program in the open forum. May be something that will get going in the SW if businesses get behind it.

Take Care

Bob


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

I would guess dusting also but I did see some fornicating this past week


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Alright...I wanna hear all about your fornicating weekend g/o :beer: Hanging out at the Cove again?


----------

